# Beethoven Concerto No. 3 Mvt. 1



## Violinnostalgics (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, everyone, can anyone tell me more about about Beethoven's Concerto No.3 Mvt.1, about how it was composed, the background and synopsis of the music and where it was first heard? Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

If you search for this piece with a search engine, you find a huge amount of useful information. What have time to tell you:

First performance: 5 April 1803 (same concert that the Second Symphony and the oratorio _Christ on the Mount of Olives_ were also first performed).


----------



## Violinnostalgics (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, that was such a long time ago. Thanks for your info anyways! ;D


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Violinnostalgics said:


> Hello, everyone, can anyone tell me more about about Beethoven's Concerto No.3 Mvt.1, about how it was composed, the background and synopsis of the music and where it was first heard? Thanks. :tiphat:


I don't know if you are still an active poster here, but Beethoven used Mozart's own C minor Piano Concerto, No. 24 as his model for his Third Piano Concerto. What a great compliment!

You can hear opening movement similarities when you listen to both.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Delicious Manager said:


> If you search for this piece with a search engine, you find a huge amount of useful information. What have time to tell you:
> 
> First performance: 5 April 1803 (same concert that the Second Symphony and the oratorio _Christ on the Mount of Olives_ were also first performed).


Google is always your friend.


----------

